# are white, bounty paper towels safe?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Just as the topic states: Are the white, bounty paper towels safe to use for quarantine? I have used the unbleached, brown type but have run out today. I cannot find brown paper towels locally, so it'd take too long when I have to do maintenance.

I once heard that the "dyed" paper towels are bad? I once called Bounty, and they said they bleach the paper towels (to make them white) with chlorine.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I use plain white paper towels all the time, and have never had any problems. I have used them with adult and newly morphed frogs, mossies and darts, so I consider them safe.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

^
Ditto.

Rich


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

is it really true that the "dyed" type is bad? I have heard of some people using paper towels with designs on them, but I don't think anybody's reported problems.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I have had no trouble with designed ones other than the maker's horrible taste in patterns.  


Rich


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> Just as the topic states: Are the white, bounty paper towels safe to use for quarantine? I have used the unbleached, brown type but have run out today. I cannot find brown paper towels locally, so it'd take too long when I have to do maintenance.
> 
> I once heard that the "dyed" paper towels are bad? I once called Bounty, and they said they bleach the paper towels (to make them white) with chlorine.


Yes, they do bleach the towels. I think it is an individual preference. 

Melissa


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would have to look for it in the literature but there has been speculation that the bleached towels can release chlorine irritating the skin of the amphibians. 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think SAMs sells recycled paper towels that are not bleached. 

With that said I have to agree the patterns are lame.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ed, would adding chlorine remover solve the problem?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> Ed, would adding chlorine remover solve the problem?


maybe.. the problem is that the chlorine is not initially free but slowly disassociates from the towels. 

That said, I wouldn't be that concerned about the use for a couple of days with larger frogs. 


Ed


----------



## thentchel (Sep 3, 2007)

I used bleached paper towels for years with my White's Tree frogs with no problems. I still buy the plain white ones out of habit...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> I think SAMs sells recycled paper towels that are not bleached.
> 
> With that said I have to agree the patterns are lame.


I think you are right. Also, just about any office supply store sells unbleached towels for bathroom towel dispensers.

I have used both in the past, and didn't notice a difference in performance. My personal preference is to use the unbleached if I have them on hand, but if I don't I use regular ones.

Melissa


----------

